# T5 4 Motion Morocco



## TonyG44 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok it's a small van
but oh my god she will go anywhere!
snow and ice in the Atlas
Sand in the desert
the only restriction is the ground clearance, being careful and driving on the ridges kept up with a Land Rover no problem
nice and compact for the pistes, unlike massive German trucks
average over the whole trip 6000 mls was approx 36 mpg
I was taking it easy there's no rush!
a mention for the guys at Torbay Campers who did a top job in no time at all
all worked splendidly
a solar panel on the roof kept the battery charged whilst using it for a week
easily, the espacha' heater was a godsend, but got flooded driving through rivers, Goodrich tyres helped for grip and good on the road too
I'm not going to tell you how good Morocco was it's a secret
although happy to help anyone for info, camping etc
will post more pics later
cheers
Tony


----------



## TonyG44 (Sep 4, 2008)

*more T5 4motion pics*

sorry, can't work this site
hopefully you get the gist
it was very good

T


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: more T5 4motion pics*



TonyG44 said:


> sorry, can't work this site


It's OK. I see someone has 'reported' the post to the mods, presumably for being in the wrong forum - we have a Morocco touring forum. 
_(Mod Note :threads merged and moved to Morocco Touring :wink: )_



TonyG44 said:


> hopefully you get the gist


Oh, we do 



TonyG44 said:


> it was very good


We can tell :wink:

Thanks for the pics. It looks like you had a great time!

Gerald


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Fantastic    

Love to see more, can you do a blog please :?:


----------



## TonyG44 (Sep 4, 2008)

*TonyG Morocco*

a few more on here

http://s601.photobucket.com/albums/tt91/TonyG44/

or visit my site and have a look at the 'tours'
www.tonygmaroc.com

I don't have a lot of time
I'll see what I can do, I have a week before returning

cheers

Tony


----------



## Irene-and-Tim (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, respect! 

Where were you--the initial pics look east of Zagora? 
(I couldn't access your website, it crashes IE7.)

Tim

edit: Found your photobucket pics. Where abouts is the piste that you are on to Tafraoute?


----------



## TonyG44 (Sep 4, 2008)

*pistes*

correct, East of Zagora, we wanted to head down to Mhmid, but the route was barred for some reason
The route up to Tafraoute is from the Tata road, starting at Ait Herbil
The other route which was also amazing North of Zagora, the piste which ends up after a right turn in Tazzarine - brilliant but a very difficult short river crossing, had to build up the road - all good fun

beware though, these pistes can change dramatically in or after bad weather
as I found out in the High Atlas around Agoudal, heavy snows and flooding from the rapid thaw

cheers T


----------

